# Dolphin Roll Stopper



## Cwalker935 (Feb 25, 2017)

I made a metal clay dolphin roll stopper for my recent completed kitless fountain pen.  

Clay shaped and ready for firing



Firing


Finished pen


----------



## BRobbins629 (Feb 25, 2017)

Looking good Cody. While you may like the matte finish, you might also start looking into some polishing equipment. PMC can take on a nice shine when sanded and buffed.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Feb 25, 2017)

What a coincidence,I'm working on a dolphin wrap,dolphins of the Miami kind.


----------



## stuckinohio (Feb 25, 2017)

That is very cool, even if it is a dolphin! What's next, a rainbow?

In all seriousness, thank you for bringing it to us. Awesome.

Lewis


----------



## dozuki (Feb 25, 2017)

That is great.  Did you just heat it with a torch, I have some I haven't tried to fire yet.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Feb 26, 2017)

dozuki said:


> That is great.  Did you just heat it with a torch, I have some I haven't tried to fire yet.



Most of the clays have to be kiln fired, be sure to read your instruction sheet.  The PMC+ can be fired with a torch,  the instruction sheet will tell you how long to heat it and the color to heat it to.


----------



## mredburn (Feb 26, 2017)

Here is one place to buy PMC
https://www.riogrande.com/search/go?w=pmc+


----------



## Bob in SF (Feb 26, 2017)

Great, Cody.

Metal Clay & Supplies | Cool Tools  has a remarkable array of clays and tools - also has a lot of technique videos.

I'm doing some small commissioned jewelry work with their recently added Sterling EZ960 precious metal clay (PMC):
https://www.cooltools.us/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=EZS-025-P

I torch fire with a little creme brulee-type butane torch or fire larger pieces open-shelf (without carbon) in an Evenheat Studio Pro STP from Clay-King:
Evenheat Studio Pro STP PMC Kiln for Fired Projects - Clay-King.com 
(I like my windowed version to oversee the action)

Happy Sunday - Bob


----------

